# Power max vs Power Max HD



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

so I'm looking for a 24" machine. I would prefer to have a method of steering. With that said, I just posted about a deluxe 24" or a 300 series Husqvarna. The only way to be fair would be to look at the HD. However they only offer it in a 26" option. I would rather have a smaller unit but I can make it fit. For my driveway am I way over killing this? The 724 toro has such small dorky little tires, no lights and I see this year all Toro uses Loncin engines vs LCT or Briggs. How do we know these motors will be any good? The plastic shoot and control work super fast. But man oh man do they feel cheap. I know they are warranted to last forever but wow. I also posted a question about Ariens and Husqvarna. Give me your thoughts.


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

Power max HD if you have the room. That's a little monster from what I can see. I went Husqvarna because of the plastic on the Toro and the hydro transmission. Other than that I think it would be a good machine. But all new engines are concerning. How do we know they will last?


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I read your other post. I have a slightly larger drive than you with a fairly steep slope. I'm probably going to buy the Toro Power Max HD 826 OXE tomorrow. I too would prefer a 24" model but like the weight distribution of the Toro much better than the Ariens models (haven't really looked at the Huskys as we don't have a dealer nearby). I agree that the non HD tires are awfully puny. To go from the 826 to the 826 HD is only a few hundred dollars and the HD is a much beefier machine. I do wish it had the hand warmers present in the models above it, though. Our dealer doesn't stock the 928 but I'd love a 1028 with the bigger engine.  It's $500 more, though, than the 826 HD so hard to justify the cost.


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

cbnsoul said:


> I read your other post. I have a slightly larger drive than you with a fairly steep slope. I'm probably going to buy the Toro Power Max HD 826 OXE tomorrow. I too would prefer a 24" model but like the weight distribution of the Toro much better than the Ariens models (haven't really looked at the Huskys as we don't have a dealer nearby). I agree that the non HD tires are awfully puny. To go from the 826 to the 826 HD is only a few hundred dollars and the HD is a much beefier machine. I do wish it had the hand warmers present in the models above it, though. Our dealer doesn't stock the 928 but I'd love a 1028 with the bigger engine. It's $500 more, though, than the 826 HD so hard to justify the cost.


Cbnsoul, I think the Toro HD should serve you well. I also noticed how much better the weight distribution is over others. Not sure that's good or bad? It could ride up easier on the snow, however when pulling it back or pushing it out of the garage there's nothing to it. I first thought it was just lighter because of all the plastic. It's not, they are all within a few pounds of each other. I can see it being less tiring to run. It was a very very close second to the Husqvarna I purchased. Time will tell if one was better than the other.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

I contemplated the same thing myself, but feel the HD version is the better overall choice. They both have the same engine, but the HD is well, much heavier duty. The weight difference between the 826 non-HD and HD is roughly 70 pounds. Think the 928 is nice, but with it being a 28 and about 20 pounds heavier I would think the difference would be fairly minimal. The 1028 is probably another story, but the price difference is pretty significant. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

So what's anyone know about these new Loncin engines? How do they stack up to LCT?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

HD all day long! Well OK I do get excited about the Toro HD's. In reality if you are doing a fairly level drive and not a massive area the non-HD will serve you well. I don't have the luxury of a level drive and I'm expected to clean a lot of the backyard for our dogs. So when I was looking to buy even the Toro dealer said I'd want bigger tires than the non-HD. That's one of the reasons I went with my Husqvarna. That and my Husqvarna dealer is outstanding. I know the service guys fairly well at the hardware store that sells Toro's and they have nothing but good things to say about the engines on them. These are the service guys and they give me the straight answers about this stuff.


----------

